# Franky is gone



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Me feral, Franky, has gone to the Rainbow Bridge. I will miss him. I am glad he felt safe enough to hang out close to us and that he knew a little bit of love in the time we knew him and had plenty of food and a cozy bed on the front porch to sleep in. He would let me pet him sometimes and chin rubs were his favorite thing. He was old and deaf and battle scarred but he was beautiful to me. I wished I had done more for him. I will miss you, Franky. See you at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Franky you're Free to Fly now...
Flying to the Bridge where all will be made well now...
You are going to have so many new friends there and a Sunbeam just for you to bask in!
Please carry our thoughts and prayers to those that wait for us...
Tell them they are always in our hearts and we miss them...
Just as you will be...


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Sorry to hear about our loss; I know that Franky has left a big pawprint on your heart and he will look down on you with love for making his days a bit brighter.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm so sorry about Franky! Thank you for caring for him, and caring enough to share him with us here. RIP Franky - no more feralness for you! I hope you are enjoying laps, hugs and kisses galore!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

So sorry for your loss, thank you for being his angel here on earth. 
Fly free sweet boy


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Thank you for showing Franky love and giving him a home. RIP sweet Franky


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

RIP Franky. Im sorry for your loss, jet.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

RIP Franky. There is only peace now.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

So, so sorry for your loss - I am sure that Franky knew he was loved and cared for and that is the most important thing you can do for any pet, and those that cannot reciprocate as much as others due to their own situation (such as being feral) need it just as much as the ones who can.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss. Franky knew he left this world a loved cat.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you every one. It hit me really hard. I miss that little guy.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry Jetlaya.  It's amazing how attached we get, even to kitties that don't live inside with us. 

You couldn't have done anything more for him: you did everything that he would allow you to do. He let you know what he needed, and what he didn't need, and you gave him everything he asked for and would accept from you. You let him live the way he wanted, and he must have appreciated that so much.


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm so sorry. You took good care of him and I'm sure he knew he was loved.


----------



## bellvillamor (Apr 21, 2014)

i'm sorry for your loss <3 i'm sure he's happy as can be now.


----------



## koshechka (Jul 14, 2013)

So sorry for your loss, my condolences.


----------



## Lovemychanel (Mar 20, 2013)

So sorry for your loss...thank you for being there for me...let me know if I can do anything??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

